# Highest salary in all Europe, need help dear brothers..



## alexander alei (Sep 6, 2020)

Guys, I am trying to find a job that will give me the maximum amount of money possible, 

I have a very bad situation and I want to be able to buy a house in my country soon, so I will work in another country for a while. 

I need the best option/advice. I'll do anything and I don't have time for degrees/learning; I know great english, I've worked as QA tester in my country mostly but the salary is a joke.

I've got enough of that with a finished university that brought me nothing. Any advice for a country with the best salaries on the planet ? I mean the top. What options do I have as a foreigner without qualif. and speaking english only ? I will look like half a year so I would do anything.

I'll need a top salary for what I want to achieve. Thank you


----------



## alexander alei (Sep 6, 2020)

Hello ???


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, the question you are asking is something like "how long is a piece of string?" There are so many factors and variables and things to consider. And then there is your own statement:



> What options do I have as a foreigner without qualif. and speaking english only ? I will look like half a year so I would do anything.


Certainly in Europe, not having the local language can be a big disadvantage, except possibly in some of the "hard" sciences or high tech industries. But without qualifications, basically no chance. (And some European countries are more concerned with your qualifications than with what jobs you have held in the past.)

With the current pandemic situation, just about all the European countries have high unemployment (even if they have managed to juggle the numbers by promoting part-time or "technical" unemployment categories to keep people afloat) and will most definitely favor businesses still functioning to hire a local national over a foreigner.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

People work hard and study hard to get bigger salaries. Some people work two or three jobs just to put bread on the table. Yet you want it all without doing the work. 

Buy lottery tickets.


----------



## alexander alei (Sep 6, 2020)

3000 eur is a lot ? come on I asked only for a job = work


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

alexander alei said:


> 3000 eur is a lot ? come on I asked only for a job = work


A few things to consider:

No qualification means in most cases no visa, at least in Europe.

High salaries often also mean high cost of living, taxation and social contributions.

Maybe try the UAE, Saudi Arabia, etc.?

And: 3000 € before tax or take home pay?

3000 before tax is not much, especially if you have a family/dependents. 3000 take home pay is decent but I doubt you'll build a house quickly.


----------

